# Deutsche Rekordkarpfen



## zeitgeist91 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Ich finde im Internet keine Angaben dazu - kann mir einer sagen, um was für ein Gewässer es sich bei dem ominösen "Baggersee im Rheintal" handelt, aus welchem beispielhaft dieser Fisch http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Schuppenkarpfen-Weltrekord gefangen wurde ? 

Ich will das Gewässer nicht beangeln oder sowas, ich bin nur immer daran interessiert, ob es Paylake (-ähnliche) Gewässer und Zustände sind, die solche Fische möglich machen.

Wäre super, wenn jemand genaueres weiß. Hoffe es wurde noch nicht gefragt oder so, habe gerade aus Langeweile ein bisschen rumgegoogelt...

Besten Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Das Rheintal ist bekanntlich lang.
Aus meinem Gewässer ist er nicht, Gott sei dank!
Auch wegen der klimatisch besseren Bedingungen, würde ich den Fangort im Süden sehen.
Breisgau, Baden, oder in der Pfalz!
Da gibt es Deutschlands größte Karpfen, sowie auch Hechte(Bodden mal ausgenommen)!

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Mary ist doch schon länger tot,wenn ich mich nicht irre.|kopfkrat


----------



## BallerNacken (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Es soll sich um einen See mit ca. 7 ha in der Nähe von Ludwigsburg handeln!


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Hmmmm,

a) Ludwigsburg liegt nicht im Rheintal (sondern dicht am Neckar, Nähe Stuttgart) und
b) gibts bei Ludwigsburg keine (Bagger-)Seen mit 7 ha - die würde ich zu 190 % kennen. In der ganzen Gegend kann man froh sein, überhaupt ne erträglich beangelbare Pfütze zu finden.


----------



## BallerNacken (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

äh Ludwigshafen...sry 
Quelle: http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/mary-ist-tot-1902.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

No prob


----------



## zeitgeist91 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Verblüffend, anscheinend ist das wirklich ein natürlicher See. 

Der Grund, warum ich mich überhaupt so dafür interessiere ist dieser Artikel (keine Ahnung, ob er hier im Forum schon gepostet wurde) : 

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...he-lernen-sich-vor-Anglern-zu-verstecken.html

Solche Fische würden diese Theorie nämlich gewissermaßen untermauern (auch wenn sie gefangen wurden, "Mary" dürfte ja einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben, als Satzi ist sie jedenfalls nicht entnommen worden).

Besten Gruß


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Es ist kein Paylake, es ist ein Vereinsgewässer. Früher kam man dort schwer rein, ich nehme mal an heute ist es nicht anders.


----------



## Erik_D (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Hi!

Beide großen Fische aus diesem See (Mary und Joe) sind tot. Somit wird sich kein 'Großer' der Scene mehr für den See interessieren


----------



## odinherne (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Und nun steigt DIE NEUGIER WIEDER . wo und wie . es ist gut das solch  ein gewesser nicht mit namen gennat wird . sonst laufen dort noch mehr  i.... rum  . Es ist über all das selbe .  Damit das gewesser nicht wieder kaput fischt wird .


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> Verblüffend, anscheinend ist das wirklich ein natürlicher See.



Was unterscheidet denn den natürlichen See vom Paylake in diesem Fall? 



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum ich mich überhaupt so dafür interessiere ist dieser Artikel (keine Ahnung, ob er hier im Forum schon gepostet wurde) :
> 
> http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...he-lernen-sich-vor-Anglern-zu-verstecken.html
> 
> Solche Fische würden diese Theorie nämlich gewissermaßen untermauern (auch wenn sie gefangen wurden, "Mary" dürfte ja einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben, als Satzi ist sie jedenfalls nicht entnommen worden).



Einzelne große Fische in einem Tümpel untermauern gar nichts. Und welche, die sich immer mal wieder fangen lassen, auch nicht diese Theorie. Und schon gar nicht, wenn die Fangbarkeit vor allem von den Bedingungen vor Ort eingeschränkt wird: keine Boote, extrem viele Pflanzen (wer düngt die wohl?)... 

Zumal der Artikel echtes Lernen eher in Zweifel zieht. Spannend wäre es erst, wenn ein z.B. ein E-Fischen in einem solchen Gewässer zig solcher selbstvermehrter Klopper zu Tage förderte, die Anglern nahezu gänzlich unbekannt wären...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Ach Quatsch interessant bleibt der See trotzdem, es sind ja schon einige Karpfen am nachrücken Joe und Mary waren ja auch mal jung.

Der See wurde leider vor vielen Jahren des öfteren Namentlich genannt da war der Antrang auf Vereinsmitgliedschaften riesig. 
Die letzten Jahre habe ich allerdings nicht mehr soviel davon gehört. Hohen Angeldruck wird er allerdings immer noch haben.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet denn den natürlichen See vom Paylake in diesem Fall?



Diverses. Zum einen sind Paylakes oft durch zugekaufte, große Fische besetzt. Bei einem ehemaligen Baggersee besteht tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, dass es sich um natürliche Nachkommen handelt, die vor Jahrzehnten abgewachsen sind. Über übermäßiges Futter etc will ich mich gar nicht auslassen, spielt auch eine untergeordnete Rolle. Darüber hinaus werden (jedenfalls bei den englischen Paylakeanlagen) auch Schädlinge oder Fischräuber aus dem Habitat ferngehalten, somit fehlt ein weiterer Selektionsfaktor. 




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Einzelne große Fische in einem Tümpel untermauern gar nichts. Und welche, die sich immer mal wieder fangen lassen, auch nicht diese Theorie. Und schon gar nicht, wenn die Fangbarkeit vor allem von den Bedingungen vor Ort eingeschränkt wird: keine Boote, extrem viele Pflanzen (wer düngt die wohl?)...
> 
> Zumal der Artikel echtes Lernen eher in Zweifel zieht. Spannend wäre es erst, wenn ein z.B. ein E-Fischen in einem solchen Gewässer zig solcher selbstvermehrter Klopper zu Tage förderte, die Anglern nahezu gänzlich unbekannt wären...



Die Bezugnahme auf meinen Post ist mit Verlaub im Kern verfehlt. Natürlich untermauern einzelne Fische in einem "Tümpel" die Theorie nicht - gleichwohl lässt es die These zu, dass sich auch in deinem & meinem örtlichen Vereinssee Fische befinden, die sehr groß sind und einfach noch nicht gefangen worden. Ich habe keine Daten, wann diese Fische erstmalig gefangen worden, jedoch ist es für mich naheliegend (bei einem so schwer beangelbaren Gewässer), dass sich der erste Fang in Fachkreisen stark rumgesprochen hat, ergo der Angeldruck erheblich gestiegen ist und damit der Erfolgswert, diesen Fisch zu fangen, noch immer gewaltig ist. 7 ha, ein begehrter See unter Karpfenspezis und dann lediglich eine handvoll Fänge? Wenn der Angeldruck wirklich so immens geworden ist, ist das doch eine eher bescheidene Ausbeute und spricht eben doch dafür, dass der Fisch womöglich "vorsichtiger" oder einfach weniger gefräßig ist als einige Artgenossen. Zumal durch die von dir beschriebenen beschränkten Angelmöglichkeiten sicherlich nur ein paar Spots als "fängig" gelten, diese also in extrem hoher Frequenz beangelt werden. Fängt man dort dann gut Fische, ist da entweder ein "dauerwarmer" Spot oder einfach ein natürlicher Futterabschnitt. Wenn man dann mal bedenkt, dass sich wahrscheinlich JEDER, der diesen See beangelt, mal an einer bestimmten Stelle aufhält, empfinde ich die Anzahl der Fänge dieses bestimmten Fisches doch eher als gering.

Keine Boote sehe ich nicht wirklich als großes Manko, Fressruten findet man immer.

Was Pflanzen angeht - ja, ärgerlich, aber auch machbar. Sonst wären die Fische ja gar nicht zu fangen gewesen, aber das geht jetzt zu sehr ins Detail. 


Besten Gruß

Achja, noch zu einem der Vorposter : Nein, die Neugierde ist nicht dahingehend da, das Gewässer selbst befischen zu wollen. Das hatte ich eingangs auch erwähnt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Bei einem ehemaligen Baggersee besteht tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, dass es sich um natürliche Nachkommen handelt, die vor Jahrzehnten abgewachsen sind.



Das scheint mir eher Anglerwunschdenken zu sein, zumal in einem überschaubaren Tümpel mit hohem Angeldruck. Aber da als Normalangler auch nicht unter die Wasseroberfläche schauen kann, bestehen immer alle Möglichkeiten, zumindest aus Sicht des Anglers...|supergri 



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Die Bezugnahme auf meinen Post ist mit Verlaub im Kern verfehlt. Natürlich untermauern einzelne Fische in einem "Tümpel" die Theorie nicht - gleichwohl lässt es die These zu, dass sich auch in deinem & meinem örtlichen Vereinssee Fische befinden, die sehr groß sind und einfach noch nicht gefangen worden.



Siehe oben. Solange der Stöpsel nicht gezogen wurde, kann man alles mögliche in jedem Gewässer wähnen. Dafür braucht es aber keiner Theorie, sondern einer gehörigen Portion Phantasie - die ich zugegebernermaßen auch immer hatte, sonst wäre ich an bestimmte Gewässer erst gar nicht mehr gegangen...    (Im Übrigen gab und gibts solche Überraschungen einzelner Ausnahmeexemplare in vielen Tümpeln und insbesondere dort, wo keine spezialisierten Zielfischangler unterwegs sind).  



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> 7 ha, ein begehrter See unter Karpfenspezis und dann lediglich eine handvoll Fänge?



Naja, allein bei Queen Mary werden 6 namentlich bekannte und "viele andere" in Deinen Link benannt. Und das erst, als die Queen sich die Plauze so vollgeschlagen hatte, dass sie zweifelsfrei als solche erkennbar war. In der Vorgeschichte, als sie noch rank und schlank war, wird sie realistischerweise wohl auch hin und wieder gefangen worden sein. Nur hatte sie da noch keinen Namen. Kann natürlich auch anders gewesen sein und sie erbarmte sich der 6 namentlich bekannten und der "vielen anderen" erst, als der stattliche Umfang mit Vorsicht und Naturfutter allein nicht mehr zu halten war... 

Ich weiß nicht so recht, wenn wenigstens die dokumentierten Fänge nicht mit bunten Murmeln am Haar, sondern mit Kartoffeln oder der sonst nie als Köder genutzten Larve des gefiederten europäischen Brillenkäfers gelungen wären, könnte man ja noch über ein wie auch immer zustandegekommenes Meideverhalten bei Standardködern spekulieren, aber so... #h


----------



## zeitgeist91 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das scheint mir eher Anglerwunschdenken zu sein, zumal in einem überschaubaren Tümpel mit hohem Angeldruck. Aber da als Normalangler auch nicht unter die Wasseroberfläche schauen kann, bestehen immer alle Möglichkeiten, zumindest aus Sicht des Anglers...|supergri



Ich bin halt ein unverbesserlicher Romantiker 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Solange der Stöpsel nicht gezogen wurde, kann man alles mögliche in jedem Gewässer wähnen. Dafür braucht es aber keiner Theorie, sondern einer gehörigen Portion Phantasie - die zugegebernermaßen auch immer hatte, sonst wäre ich an bestimmte Gewässer erst gar nicht mehr gegangen...    (Im Übrigen gab und gibts solche Überraschungen einzelner Ausnahmeexemplare in vielen Tümpeln und insbesondere dort, wo keine spezialisierten Zielfischangler unterwegs sind).



(Meine Erfahrung) - Es gibt doch an jeeedem See, jeeedem Fluss, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (sei es ein Angelverbot, ein unüberwindbares Hindernis, Unerreichbarkeit aus Distanzgründen etc) einige Spots, die man nicht beangeln kann. Eine auf Google Earth erkennbare Sandbank, die ein kleines Stück zuweit draußen ist um, als das man sie mit der Rute anwerfen, geschweigedenn befüttern könnte. Wer weiß, ob sich dort nicht der wahre König des Sees aufhält, einfach nie gefangen wird, weil er sein "Territorium" nie verlässt. In einem für meine Begriffe viel zu befischten Gewässer aus einem Nachbarverein in meiner Heimat ist beispielsweise vor einigen Wochen ein "48 Pfünder" gefangen worden, wohl an einer Stelle, die urplötzlich durch die seltsamen Witterungsbedingungen diesens Jahres weitestgehend krautfrei und damit beangelbar war. Zuvor fing man im See maximal Fische bis 35 Pfund, beangelt wird das Ding seit einer Ewigkeit. 




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja, allein bei Queen Mary werden 6 namentlich bekannte und "viele andere" in Deinen Link benannt. Und das erst, als die Queen sich die Plauze so vollgeschlagen hatte, dass sie zweifelsfrei als solche erkennbar war. In der Vorgeschichte, als sie noch rank und schlank war, wird sie realistischerweise wohl auch hin und wieder gefangen worden sein. Nur hatte sie da noch keinen Namen. Kann natürlich auch anders gewesen sein und sie erbarmte sich der 6 namentlich bekannten und der "vielen anderen" erst, als der stattliche Umfang mit Vorsicht und Naturfutter allein nicht mehr zu halten war...



Chapeau! Das hab ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Hast vollkommen Recht, wer weiß, ob die gute nicht schon als 20 Pfünder in jeder Saison abgelichtet wurde. Sollte dem nicht so sein, finde ich 10-20 Fänger für einen Fisch, auf den regelrecht "Jagd" gemacht wurde, immernoch recht überschaubar. 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht, wenn wenigstens die dokumentierten Fänge nicht mit bunten Murmeln am Haar, sondern mit Kartoffeln oder der sonst nie als Köder genutzten Larve des gefiederten europäischen Brillenkäfers gelungen wären, könnte man ja noch über ein wie auch immer zustandegekommenes Meideverhalten bei Standardködern spekulieren, aber so... #h



 Es soll doch Spezialisten geben, die sogar der Ansicht sind, in nicht-gewässereigenem Wasser gequollener Mais sei nicht fängig. Davon ausgehend fand ich die Vorstellung, einige Fische gehen einfach nicht oder nur selten an völlig naturfremde Köder, gar nicht so fernliegend. Interessant wäre sowas wie Edelkrebs als Köder, das ließe mehr Rückschlüsse zu als irgendwas gewässerfremdes. 


Netter Austausch!

Besten Gruß


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Netter Austausch!
> 
> Besten Gruß



Dito |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

@Zeitgeist



> Ich bin halt ein unverbesserlicher Romantiker


Ja, allerdings!



> Bei einem ehemaligen Baggersee besteht tatsächlich die Möglichkeit,  dass es sich um natürliche Nachkommen handelt, die vor Jahrzehnten  abgewachsen sind.


Die sehr geringe Möglichkeit, obwohl die Baggerseen in der südlichen Rheinebene, wenn sie denn über Flachwasserzonen verfügen, eine natürliche Vermehrung zulassen.
Die Realität sieht aber leider anders aus, denn inzwischen klauen sich manche Carphantas ihre Fische teilweise auch zusammen, um "ihre" Pools zu besetzen.(Kofferaumtransfer)
Solche Besätze sind nicht neu; bei uns beispielsweise, wurde bei solchen Umsetzaktion schon vor ca. 10 Jahren jemand erwischt.
Er bekam dafür Vereinsauschluß, ist aber heute wieder dabei!
Und gerade solche Kleingewässer sind da natürlich geeignet, um den Traumbesatz regelmäßig vorbei defilieren zu lassen! 



> Wer weiß, ob sich dort nicht der wahre König des Sees aufhält,  einfach  nie gefangen wird, weil er sein "Territorium" nie verlässt.



Auf 7ha wird der wahre König nur zum selbigen, wenn er keine Futterstelle auslässt, also auch permanent Gefahr läuft gefangen zu werden!
Von wegen allein auf der Sandbank und so.
Der Romantiker eben.

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ich will das Gewässer nicht beangeln oder sowas, ich bin nur immer daran interessiert, ob es Paylake (-ähnliche) Gewässer und Zustände sind, die solche Fische möglich .........



Hmmm,wenn Fische von 70 + Pfund auch noch als groß
durchgehen ? :q

Es gibt ein Vereinsgewässer ,Kiesgrube und zumindest einen
Natursee der solche Fische hervorbringt.
Bei der Kiesgrube bin ich mir sicher das diese größen dort durch das ,,gute zufüttern" zu solchen größen abwachsen.

Bei dem Natursee glaube ich das allerdings nicht .
Es kann nur ein sehr kleiner Teil befischt werden ,
Naturschutzgebiet, wenige Angler , kleiner Verein,die Fische können Wandern ,da der See mit ............und ...............vebunden ist.#h


----------



## zeitgeist91 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Na gut, ich werde trotzdem alles daran setzen, mal eine unbekannte Größe in einem meiner Seen zu fangen. 

Deutsche Antwort auf Jeremy Wade's River Monsters... ;-)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Na gut, ich werde trotzdem alles daran setzen, mal eine unbekannte Größe in einem meiner Seen zu fangen.
> 
> Deutsche Antwort auf Jeremy Wade's River Monsters... ;-)



In der Sturm-und-Drang-Zeit hatten wir regelmäßig in einem Tümpel von 1-2 Hektar geangelt. Durchschnittlich 1m tief, teilweise auch bis zu 2m, im Sommer stark verkrautet. Es ließ sich auf Wurm / Teig / Mais / Motorpose immer Küchenhechte, Barsche bis 25cm, Schleien bis 30cm, ordentliche Aale usw. fangen, sehr kurzweiliges Angeln. Abgesehen von fetten Aalen ging aber nie wirklich was Dickeres an den Haken. Mein damaliger Angelkumpel hat sich dann mal einen neuen Angelplatz freigeharkt und mit Fischstückchen und Muscheln vorgefüttert. Ergebnis: ein 60er Zander auf Fischstückchen und ein 70-80er Karpfen auf Muschel. Eines nachts hatten wir mitten im Tümpel für eine Stunde ein Netz gestellt, drinn waren ein paar deutlich größere Barsche, als wir sie bisher gefangen hatten. In diesem Tümpel war auf jeden Fall mehr los, als wir auf Basis unseres nicht sehr spezialisierten Angelns gedacht hätten. Und: es gab mindestes einen dicken Moosrücken, der im Sommer an der Oberfläche seine Kreise zog. Manchmal, wenn man mit der Spinne gewatet ist, ist das Vieh 2-3m vor einem durchgestartet - mit einer Wellenbewegung, als hätte man ein kleines Kind versenkt. Weder wir noch andere haben meines Wissens nach wirklich versucht, den an den Haken zu bekommen. Möglich ist also vieles. Manchmal täuscht man sich aber auch: im selben See ging mir mal ein kleiner Wels an den Haken und ich war erstaunt und hoffte natürlich mal auf den Meter +. Bis ein Fischer mir erzählte, er hätte einen kleinen Wels im Tümpel versenkt, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon nicht mehr war (zu tief geschluckt).


----------



## _Pipo_ (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Ich glaube ich gehöre definitiv zu den Romantikern was das Angeln betrifft.

Ja, ein fetter Fisch und die Jagd nach dem Monster im Teich mag Spaß machen und wer sich daran erfreut soll das natürlich auch gerne tun.

Mir macht es aber doch viel mehr Spaß nicht zu wissen was nun unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt, als zu versuchen der mind. 7te Fänger des gleichen Karpfen zu sein.

Ist so ein Fisch dann wirklich noch ein Ausnahmefisch ?

Oder ist der Ausnahmefisch nicht doch eher ein 25-Pfünder aus einem Gewässer in dem niemand wusste, dass hier überhaupt so einer seine Runden schwimmt, und auf den auch nie einer gezielt geangelt hat.


Mein Lieblingsgewässer ist ein etwas besserer Graben, der weder verpachtet ist noch irgendeinen Besatz hat (wobei es hier jetzt nicht ums Karpfenangeln geht). Wenn man dann nach Jahren den Meterhecht fängt, den jeder für unmöglich gehalten hat, der befreundete Angler beim Versuch, ob es vielleicht Aale im Graben gibt, eine 51er Schleie erwischt, oder am 14er Haken mit Mais für bessere Köderfische plötzlich eine 60er Brasse hängt, dann rede ich für mich von wirklichen Ausnahmen.

Natürlich kann man in anderen Gewässern öfter derartige Fänge machen oder auch größere Fänge, aber ein richtiger Ausnahmefisch an den ich mich noch lange erinnern weder ist für mich ein Fisch, den man so wohl kein zweites Mal fängt und den man selbst kaum für möglich gehalten hat.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*

Kann mich dir da nur anschließen. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich insgesamt lieber an Fließgewässern angle. Erst neulich kam ein Vereinskollege an einem See vorbei, als ein Bekannter von mir im Drill war. Nach Landung sagte er "Hm, ich glaube den Fisch hatte ich letztes Jahr auch mit 28 Pfund". Nicht, dass man sich so nicht mehr über den Fisch freuen würde, aber irgendwie hat es einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack. 

Lieber die Gestalten aus dem verborgenen an die Rute bekommen...


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Kann mich dir da nur anschließen. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich insgesamt lieber an Fließgewässern angle. Erst neulich kam ein Vereinskollege an einem See vorbei, als ein Bekannter von mir im Drill war. Nach Landung sagte er "Hm, ich glaube den Fisch hatte ich letztes Jahr auch mit 28 Pfund". Nicht, dass man sich so nicht mehr über den Fisch freuen würde, aber irgendwie hat es einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack.
> 
> Lieber die Gestalten aus dem verborgenen an die Rute bekommen...



Sehe ich ähnlich.
Habe dieses Jahr an unserem sehr gut besetzten See nicht nicht einmal ernsthaft (außer auf Aal) geangelt. 
Die größten Fische sind bekannt, man fängt immer recht gut und weiß, was einen erwartet. Is zwar immer schön, mal einen der großen Karpfen zu erwischen, aber wirklich aufregend ist es nicht mehr. Wenn ich im Main länger keinen Erfolg habe, mache ich meistens ein "Motivationsfischen", das mich daran erinnert, wie sich ein Drill anfühlt


----------



## zeitgeist91 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Rekordkarpfen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> Habe dieses Jahr an unserem sehr gut besetzten See nicht nicht einmal ernsthaft (außer auf Aal) geangelt.
> Die größten Fische sind bekannt, man fängt immer recht gut und weiß, was einen erwartet. Is zwar immer schön, mal einen der großen Karpfen zu erwischen, aber wirklich aufregend ist es nicht mehr. Wenn ich im Main länger keinen Erfolg habe, mache ich meistens ein "Motivationsfischen", das mich daran erinnert, wie sich ein Drill anfühlt


Ganz genau so mache ich es auch, Stichwort Fanggarantie. Darüber hinaus haben einige Seen den gemütlichen Vorteil, auch im Sommer nicht voll von Wollhandkrabben zu sein, sodass eine angenehme Nachtruhe möglich ist. 

Flusskarpfen sind das beste...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------

